# How Many Clamps



## Abe Froman (Jun 14, 2011)

How many bar clamps to you guys usually have?

How many 6"?
12"?
18"?
24"?
36"?

How many one-hand clamps like irwin quick grips or bessey ezs clamps? Spare no detail in quantity and types! Let's see who has great collections.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

about 50 pipe clamps, 6 "C" clamps, 4 jorgenson wood jaw clamps, 48 quick clamps and 4 spring clamps.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

20 some bar and pipe clamps, 10 extra pipes in different lengths, 8 hand clamps, 2 Irwins, dozens of C's, 

I could double everything, and still not have enough.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Leo G said:


> about 50 pipe clamps, 6 "C" clamps, 4 jorgenson wood jaw clamps, 48 quick clamps and 4 spring clamps.


Show off! Lol

Let's see... I have bout 1/5 the number I need... Leo's stash would be about 2/3 what I need... lol

~tom


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

50 bar clamps 36 "-96". 100 bessey 6"-12" .100 irwin squeeze smallest they make to them largest and 200 spring clamps in three types . But them clincher and its taken 15 years to get here is a gannamat press will press 6' high 8' wide and 4' deep build a cab put it in presses in all directions making the ultimate square box. This is more for my semi custom kitchens aspect . For furniture I have the other hand clamps listed and a homemade press for veneer glue ups


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Sorry tom not trying to brag either


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

nobody has too many clamps!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

mike1950 said:


> nobody has too many clamps!!!!!!!!!!


Very true I always run out and next time I catch my guys with the damn nail gun and filling the holes like I dont know .Pink Slip


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's my modest collection.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

MastersHand said:


> Sorry tom not trying to brag either


Lol... It's ok, I've finally come to terms with having to rebuild my shop slowly over time... I sold off most everything before I moved home from St Louis 4 yrs ago... I hadn't done too bad in the 6 months I've had a shop again...

~tom


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Lol... It's ok, I've finally come to terms with having to rebuild my shop slowly over time... I sold off most everything before I moved home from St Louis 4 yrs ago... I hadn't done too bad in the 6 months I've had a shop again...
> 
> ~tom


Believe me ive been there one of the hardest things i had to do. Thats wgy im so anal and hard on my fuys but I think they understand and I give back to them believe me


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

A dozen 6, 12, 24, and 36". I don't bother with 18"... I need more 6" clamps.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Bar clamps, all sizes - not enough
Pipe clamps, all lengths - too few
Quick grips - just a couple


----------



## JimRich (Jun 10, 2011)

4" - 6
6" - 6
Pipe variable lengths - 8
Pipe 8' - 2

Usually buy them as I need them, doing one project at time one piece at a time, this seems to be the right number so far for me


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

We have std issue,20T "H" frame press.Have used it on several snowbd repairs.Mine is made in USA..........iffin someone wanted a cheap'ish big Hyd press/clamp.........go to HF or wherever and buy yourself 3 H frame presses.Line them up in series,spacing/bracing whatever's necessary.And then do mulitple lam's.Need to speed it up?.....look into some heat activated glues.

Oh,and lots of clamps here.......I'd say we use the Visegrip 11R swivel head finger clamps the most and more importantly to the best effect(time=money).BW


----------

